# Looking for classical gems appealing to uneducated audiences



## cubby208 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I just recently ran into a type of song called a Vocalise. And I love it so much (the two I've listened to). However unfortunately due to how search engines the only vocalist I can find is the rachmaninoff one. Which is frustrating.

I have also been looking for other very pretty pieces out their and it is hard because the internet always throws out the same pieces, or modern ones.

Anyway I am looking for beautiful gems in classical music that have instrumentation (or could be arranged) for a small ensemble, or soloist in these instruments.
Cello
Piano
Guitar
Violin

My favorite two pieces I would put on this list so far are Schuberts Serenade, and Rachmaninoff's Vocalise.

And please no bach suite one songs.

I am just looking for amazing classical songs that I can explore with my friends.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

perhaps one of the Haydn string quartets?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Two of my favorites are the Faure Pavane (opus 50) and Ravel's Pavane pour une infanta defunte. They wonderfully melodic. The Faure has been arranged as a vocalise. (



). I'm sure the Ravel could be arranged similarly. (



)


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

The first minute or so of Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio has a beautiful melody that seems easy enough to play. Don't know how far you'd want to take it, but about the first 1:15 could be a snippet of a gem for you (before the piano really kicks in). I don't play, but I'm assuming things start to get difficult from that point onwards.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any of the sarabande movements from the 6 Bach Cello Suites. Beautiful and spiritual.

Bach Chaconne for solo violin from his Second Unaccompanied Violin Partita.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Here are a few pieces that I think fit what you're looking for:

*Barber, Samuel *: _Adagio for Strings_ 
*Chopin, Fryderyk*: just about anything, for piano
*Massenet, Jules*: _Meditation_, from Thais
*Sibelius, Jean*: _Valse Triste_
*Vaughan Williams, Ralph*: _The Lark Ascending_


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Most cello and violin sonatas are accompanied by piano. Similarly a 'piano trio' usually refers to a piece with piano, violin, and cello. So searching for and those genres will produce results you are looking for.

A good starting place may be:

Ravel's, Faure's, or Brahms' (the first) piano trios.


----------

